
Privacy – Government Information Requests – Apple - aburan28
https://www.apple.com/privacy/government-information-requests/
======
mtgx
> In the second half of 2016, Apple received between 5,750 and 5,999 National
> Security Orders.

So there were >10,000 national security threats in 2016?

